# Need help a horrible sound from clutch housing



## Claytondale (Feb 28, 2010)

I dnt know wat the problem is when i start my 06 650. It makes a horrible pingin and grinding sound coming from the belt and clutch housing i just changed all the waits and clutchs thinking that would stop it but it didnt could it possibly be the cirtifical clutch?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

U could remove the clutch and run the engine. Then u can see if thats where the noise is coming from


----------



## Claytondale (Feb 28, 2010)

if u take the cover off and remove the belt it does not make the sound an when u crank it with the cover off but the belt on how it is suppose to spin it does not


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

650V2?? The belt isn't going to spin until you rev it up enough to get the primary to move.


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

not sure if this is applicable to your bike but my buddy owns an arctic cat shop..they service and sell them there..dont think the sound is anything that is gonna cause damage..he has a 1000..2 weeks ago we went on a big ride and his started to do that..he mentioned something about a bearing or shaft cant remember( the ice cold beverages were flowing)..but i do remember that he said something about a recall that they had came out with..might be something you wanna check into


----------



## Claytondale (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes that has done been changed to... But the belt wont even spin if u rev it up the belt will spin while u are starting it but other that that nope


----------

